# Orbea Team Replica 2007



## Han1911

Hey, I've gt a question to ask, Is this one of Orbea Bike? Does any1 has it? how much does it cost in USD (approximately)? Used to i mean since it is a 07 model i think. What is weight of the frame of size 57 of that. also any1 using. how abt a quick review on it. I cant find it online on any website. therefore i am kind of scared. i am about to buy it from a person.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2969460082/?edited=1

Sry for the link. the pick is too big. above is the link to the pic.

Cheers 
Han
SPORE


----------



## leatherballs

*Re: Orbea Team Replica*

The bike you pictured is a 2006 Mitis. 
Price was $1,899 for a Mitis 105 10, $2,249 for a Mitis Ultegra 10 and $2,749 $2,749 for a Mitis Dura Ace Mix, according to bikepedia.

Shortcut to: http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2006&Brand=Orbea&Model=Mitis+105+10&Type=bike


I have a 2006 Mitis Ultegra 10, and it weighs in at a little over 18 pounds.
The 2006 orbea catalog lists the weight for a 54cm frame at 1362g.
Hope this helps!


----------



## santosjep

*Orbea Asphalt*

I believe this is a picture of the Orbea Asphalt. It's one level lower than the Mitis. The Asphalt categorically has only carbon seatstays. The Mitis, traditionally, has both carbon seat and chain stays. The Asphalt is also used on their complete bikes called 'Vuelta'.

Thanks,

Joe


----------

